# Safegaurd has a mandatory Volt stick?



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

We were told by our employer to purchase a Volt Stick that is now mandatory to have in your refresh photos. Showing the tool in a outlet several times. Also reimbursement for the tool can not be invoiced. Is this a.fib or true?


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

It wouldn't shock me. (pun intended)


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

So now a lighbulp shining is not good enough??? FWIW, I have seen SG inspection photos showing a "voltstick" up against a meter base where the meter has been pulled. Uhhhh, DUH! If their is no meter their is no power to the house but the "voltstick" will still light up because of power behind the panel. Who are the idiots that come up with this crap????


----------



## LaCaSa (Apr 13, 2014)

mtmtnman said:


> So now a lighbulp shining is not good enough??? FWIW, I have seen SG inspection photos showing a "voltstick" up against a meter base where the meter has been pulled. Uhhhh, DUH! If their is no meter their is no power to the house but the "voltstick" will still light up because of power behind the panel. Who are the idiots that come up with this crap????


Haha, not sure. We just found out, and were told that it was mandatory for the volt stick to be used in the photos starting the beginning of may. Yep, just now (15 days later) finding out about it! They sent us "sample" photos of it being used, and its directly in the wall socket. If the box is in the off position, what good will the stick be? They used to have us to a "thumbs up" or "thumbs down" for conformation of the power being on or off....sigh.....


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

OK so let me just say, I have NEVER and WILL NEVER work for sg. But from all the horror stories I hear I can see the following happen. How much do you want to bet that in a while you will get chargebacks for not having the photo even though the memo was sent 15 days after the fact. lol.
I have said this before and will say it again the only people to blame for the way some of these companies operate is the contractors themselves. If you would stand up and say no more then they would have to change.


----------



## Irnhrse5 (Apr 18, 2013)

Yes. One picture in an outlet, one picture at the main breaker. No, you can't invoice it, because you're expected to have all tools necessary to complete a job.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Reason for this: they are invoicing their client for a home inspection but 99.9% of contractors are not licensed, certified or Insured for real home inspections.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Wannabe PM sent about inspections


----------



## UtahHPIRguy (May 15, 2014)

If what you are talking about are the pen type voltage detectors they can be bought at Harbor Freight for cheap. If you are talking about the outlet "plug type" testers that test for ground and correct polarity they also also cheap. Probably 6 bucks for either one. I bought mine at Home Depot and it came with a voltage meter as well in a case for around $25.


----------



## Cardudenc (Jul 30, 2015)

yep, been doing SG inspections for yrs. volt stick pic in everyone


----------

